# Romex Dispenser



## 480sparky

Associated Products.


----------



## Jim Port

See if this site has what you are looking for.

http://www.licensedelectrician.com/Store/Rack-A-Tiers.htm


----------



## Voltech

I made one that works great for NM and BX. I'll have to take a picture of it.

Its one side of a wire reel. about 18" round I think. Took some chain that will allow a 1/2 20 X 1 1/2 or 2" through it. Bolt 3 runs to the reel in a triangle and join them about a foot long and attach them too 1 chain about 3' with a swivel hook. Throw some wire over a rafter and hang. 

I have even run 2 reels of 12-2 BX at the same time.


Looks like this, only homemade...


----------



## nick.pei

Another homemade simply way to run a roll of wire is to use a plastic milk crate and put the reel inside with a 3/4" pvc pipe going through the center. Only have one roll in each crate but cheaper than a set of racketeers.


----------



## Stub

nick.pei said:


> Another homemade simply way to run a roll of wire is to use a plastic milk crate and put the reel inside with a 3/4" pvc pipe going through the center. Only have one roll in each crate but cheaper than a set of racketeers.


That's good for a reel, but I think they are talking about a coil of wire.

http://www.hardwareandtools.com/Wire-Spool-Carrier-WK7203-by-Thomas-and-Betts-Carlon-6551659.html


----------



## TOOL_5150

Carlon WK7203

Lowes sells them for under $50










~Matt


----------



## sparks134

Cant you just pull the romex from the middle of the reel? IDK in not a 

romex guy! It works for tie wire!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

sparks134 said:


> Cant you just pull the romex from the middle of the reel? IDK in not a
> 
> romex guy! It works for tie wire!


 

If you want a heck of a mess you can


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

480sparky said:


> Associated Products.


 


480, is that you in that picture?:thumbup:


----------



## Grimlock

I have had one of these for about ten years and it has been great. The best stud mount dispenser in my opinion:

http://www.j-kproducts.com/Foldable_Studreel_css.html

It folds up really nice for storage.

There is a guy selling them for half price on ebay right now: (7 Left)

http://cgi.ebay.com/StudReel-stud-r...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b033e04f


----------



## B4T

sparks134 said:


> Cant you just pull the romex from the middle of the reel? IDK in not a
> 
> romex guy! It works for tie wire!


Take a kids Slinky and tie one end to a tree, take the other end and keep walking till all the loops are egg shaped.

That is how romex looks when hacks pull it out from center of the coil.

Taking (10) coils of romex off the spool and walking it out is the best way if you don't have a gizmo like the ones pictured here.


----------



## Stub

Grimlock said:


> I have had one of these for about ten years and it has been great. The best stud mount dispenser in my opinion:
> 
> http://www.j-kproducts.com/Foldable_Studreel_css.html
> 
> It folds up really nice for storage.
> 
> There is a guy selling them for half price on ebay right now: (7 Left)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/StudReel-stud-r...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b033e04f


That's great and I would love to order one, but the only issue is that it doesn't seem to be useable on the floor. Many times I need to pull out Romex in finished space with no exposed studs so I would like the option of setting the dispenser on the floor.


----------



## macmikeman

TOOL_5150 said:


> Carlon WK7203
> 
> Lowes sells them for under $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Matt


I wear those ones out in less than a year. I made a plywood version about twenty years ago with a $4 castor for the only purchased part and it is still going strong but all the store bought ones gave out after a while.


----------



## Grimlock

Stub said:


> That's great and I would love to order one, but the only issue is that it doesn't seem to be useable on the floor. Many times I need to pull out Romex in finished space with no exposed studs so I would like the option of setting the dispenser on the floor.


Yea, that is an issue I have had in the past. I would still recommend one though; I've used mine in more attics than I could ever count. The floor models would be a bit of a pain to use in an attic. Also in new construction I have mounted it up high and used it in places a floor model would not have worked well.

I guess the most versatile tool set would have to include both a stud mount and a floor dispenser. I actually ended up making my own floor dispenser out of chain and rigid conduit; I made it tough enough to handle 250' MC Cable rolls.


----------



## Stub

This one here comes with both a stud mount and floor mount. But it is not as beefy as the one you showed.

http://www.amazon.com/Carlon-WK7203..._1_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1271865838&sr=8-3-spell

This is the same one that macmikeman says he goes thru in a year, altho a year of heavy use isn't too bad for a $50 product. It definitely saves way more than $50 in labor costs.


----------



## 480sparky

mcclary's electrical said:


> 480, is that you in that picture?:thumbup:



That's my great-great-grandson.


----------



## TOOL_5150

macmikeman said:


> I wear those ones out in less than a year. I made a plywood version about twenty years ago with a $4 castor for the only purchased part and it is still going strong but all the store bought ones gave out after a while.


you must burn the sheath off of the romex that you rope houses that fast. There isnt much to 'wear out' on those, unless you just plain ole mis treat em.

The one on my truck is 2 years old and still works just fine. It would have been 3 years, but I somehow lost the first one - or it walked away.

~Matt


----------



## amptech

Stub said:


> This one here comes with both a stud mount and floor mount. But it is not as beefy as the one you showed.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Carlon-WK7203..._1_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1271865838&sr=8-3-spell
> 
> This is the same one that macmikeman says he goes thru in a year, altho a year of heavy use isn't too bad for a $50 product. It definitely saves way more than $50 in labor costs.


These are what I have and love them. I have had 4 of them for about 5 years and have had no problems. I have used the stud mount brackets but mainly use the floor stand. They work well for both Romex and MC cable.


----------



## Stub

amptech said:


> These are what I have and love them. I have had 4 of them for about 5 years and have had no problems. I have used the stud mount brackets but mainly use the floor stand. They work well for both Romex and MC cable.


Good, I am going to order one then, thanks.


----------



## Rockyd

I must be a cheapo

Nail, or screw, two 24" two by fours together perpendicular.

Find a piece of metal strapping/banding (normally all over the site).

make a "U" shape out of it.

Drive a nail into the center of the "U" and stick a nail through it so that the point is going to be facing out. 

Bend the nail so that it is a short hook. 

Now screw the strap to the long 2 x 4 so that it makes an upside down "U".

throw a roll of 12/2 on the "T", string a piece of romex down from a rafter, and attach it to the bent nail.

Yuppers, it's a cheap spinner. 

Cost about 5 minutes.


----------



## Stub

Rockyd said:


> I must be a cheapo
> 
> Nail, or screw, two 24" two by fours together perpendicular.
> 
> Find a piece of metal strapping/banding (normally all over the site).
> 
> make a "U" shape out of it.
> 
> Drive a nail into the center of the "U" and stick a nail through it so that the point is going to be facing out.
> 
> Bend the nail so that it is a short hook.
> 
> Now screw the strap to the long 2 x 4 so that it makes an upside down "U".
> 
> throw a roll of 12/2 on the "T", string a piece of romex down from a rafter, and attach it to the bent nail.
> 
> Yuppers, it's a cheap spinner.
> 
> Cost about 5 minutes.


Do you use some type of swivel device? Pics?


----------



## Rockyd

Stub said:


> Do you use some type of swivel device? Pics?


The nail that is driven through the strapping is the spin spot (not cost for buying expensive swivel).

Picture a two inch #8. Drive it through a nine inch banding strap dead center (at the 4 1/2" point) with a set Klein's and a pair Channy's bend the sharp nail point over so that in makes a hook about 1/2" long. Now screw the strapping to the top of the riser 2x 4 so that it's an upside down "U".

tie a piece of romex over a rafter with a loop to hang your new spinner on.

Stick the nail's hook over the romex so that it hangs about five feet off the floor for good performance.


----------



## Stub

I see what you're saying. I'm still gonna spend the <$50 on the production mode. Just the fact that I can set it on the floor in a finished house is work it.


----------



## Rockyd

With my cheapo's I can have three for my kitchen! 

2 for SABC

1 fridge

---------------------------------

Round 2

1 micro

1 disposal

1 DW

----------------------------------

Hang them by the panel for other multi run pulls


----------



## Stub

Rockyd said:


> 1 disposal
> 
> 1 DW


I always throw a duplex under the sink and put those on the same circuit


----------



## wildleg

I tried putting romex on a tp holder, but as far as toilet paper goes, romex doesn't cut it.


----------



## Rockyd

> I tried putting romex on a tp holder, but as far as toilet paper goes, romex doesn't cut it.
> __________________
> Chuck Norris sleeps with a night light. Not because Chuck Norris is afraid of the dark, but the dark is afraid of Chuck Norris.


You tried ... If you were Jack Bauer, it surely would have:jester:


----------



## Stub

Rockyd said:


> You tried ... If you were Jack Bauer, it surely would have:jester:


Superman wears Jack Bauer underwear.


----------



## Breakfasteatre

no romex on spools in the US?


----------



## Stub

Breakfasteatre said:


> no romex on spools in the US?


It's generally only on spools in 1,000' lengths. I like dealing with the 250' coils.


----------



## 480sparky

Breakfasteatre said:


> no romex on spools in the US?


I prefer them for roughing in new homes. 1000' is standard.


----------



## Breakfasteatre

we go with 150m spools for 14-2, 12-2, 14-3

you can go to home depot and get a 50m spool of romex


----------



## idontknow

TOOL_5150 said:


> Carlon WK7203
> 
> Lowes sells them for under $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Matt


 We have those, and like them a lot. They also have optional stud clamps to keep em off the floor. 

The only drawback with them is if the center shaft that ties the base to everything gets loose, the whole thing can fall apart.


----------



## egads

Breakfasteatre said:


> we go with 150m spools for 14-2, 12-2, 14-3
> 
> you can go to home depot and get a 50m spool of romex


Well, we Usonians always do things the old way, even if it no longer makes sense.


----------



## Rudeboy

Stub said:


> Do you use some type of swivel device? Pics?


I basically have the same homemade deal that he described. I posted a pic of my van awhile ago and you can see the spinner in the flick.

I'll see if I can dig it up.


----------



## MDShunk

I made one from part of a 1000' romex spool and the lazy susan bearing from a broken office chair.


----------



## Rudeboy

Stub said:


> Do you use some type of swivel device? Pics?


Here it is: It works really well actually.


----------



## MDShunk

You left the head taped onto your fish tape, you lazy bastard. :laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy

MDShunk said:


> You left the head taped onto your fish tape, you lazy bastard. :laughing:


:laughing: Thanks for noticing. I always do that, and then I cut it.
Now that's lazy. :laughing:


J/k


----------



## MDShunk

Rudeboy said:


> :laughing: Thanks for noticing. I always do that, and then I cut it.
> Now that's lazy. :laughing:
> 
> 
> J/k


You cut your fish tape too? I had a guy like that, and it drove me nuts. Rather than untaping the head, he just cut the end off the fish tape. I had half a notion to make him buy a new fish tape after a while.


----------



## Rudeboy

MDShunk said:


> You cut your fish tape too? I had a guy like that, and it drove me nuts. Rather than untaping the head, he just cut the end off the fish tape. I had half a notion to make him buy a new fish tape after a while.


That's why I said J/K.=joking. 

But there are times I do cut them, especially the nylon ones. If I'm pulling a bunch of ckt's and I'm in a hurry, I do it.
It happens.


----------



## Stub

Rudeboy said:


> :laughing: Thanks for noticing. I always do that, and then I cut it.
> Now that's lazy. :laughing:
> 
> 
> J/k


I take my knife and cut down the fishtape as if I'm shaving hair off it. It opens up the tape in one clean shot. I've fired people for untaping heads, the little bastards.


----------



## TOOL_5150

You sound like a great guy to work for...

~Matt


----------



## Stub

TOOL_5150 said:


> You sound like a great guy to work for...
> 
> ~Matt


When I'm there, my one goal is to make money for the contractor. If you do that, everything else will work out nicely. I can make friends on the other 16 hours in the day.


----------



## TOOL_5150

Stub said:


> When I'm there, my one goal is to make money for the contractor. If you do that, everything else will work out nicely. I can make friends on the other 16 hours in the day.


Being a general asshole does not gain the respect of your employees/helpers. I bid and do the jobs for my company for the most part and make them a ton of money, and I treat my helper well. I know he will do the best job possible - even when noone is looking.

~Matt


----------



## Stub

TOOL_5150 said:


> Being a general asshole does not gain the respect of your employees/helpers.


 A) I'm only an "asshole" to the people who deserve it and
B) I am NOT interested in earning the respect of my subordinates. I earned the respect of my superiors, that's all that matter. The men who work under me are tasked with earning my respect, not the other way around. They WILL respect me or they will be sitting on the bench. 



> I bid and do the jobs for my company for the most part and make them a ton of money, and I treat my helper well. I know he will do the best job possible - even when noone is looking.
> 
> ~Matt


 I treat my men well, too. When they deserve it. 

Back to romex dispenser discussion!


----------



## 480sparky

Note to self: Don't work for Stub.


----------



## TOOL_5150

Im happy with the blue romex dispenser I posted on page 1. I use it for romex and mc all the time, you can pull from the center or the outside. Supposedly you can put 2 rolls of wire on it, but I havent tried that yet.

~Matt


----------



## Stub

480sparky said:


> Note to self: Don't work for Stub.


Honestly, I can't see you spending 15 minutes to untwist the tape off a head so you'll be ok :thumbsup:

If you ever ran a 30 man crew you'll know what I mean.


----------



## Stub

TOOL_5150 said:


> Im happy with the blue romex dispenser I posted on page 1. I use it for romex and mc all the time, you can pull from the center or the outside. Supposedly you can put 2 rolls of wire on it, but I havent tried that yet.
> 
> ~Matt


My local Lowes doesn't have it so I am going to have to order it.

I hate unrolling wire so this is going to be one of my favorite residential tools.


----------



## 480sparky

Stub said:


> ..............If you ever ran a 30 man crew you'll know what I mean.


I have. And I would rather have them respect me than despise me.


----------



## Stub

480sparky said:


> I have. And I would rather have them respect me than despise me.


I could care less. Like I said at the beginning, the only thing I care about is making money for the contractor. If an employee isn't going to help me with that task, there are 700 other guys on the bench who will.

On the other hand, if an employee is producing, we'll be best friends :tt2:


----------



## mattsilkwood

Stub said:


> A) I'm only an "asshole" to the people who deserve it and
> B) I am NOT interested in earning the respect of my subordinates. I earned the respect of my superiors, that's all that matter. The men who work under me are tasked with earning my respect, not the other way around. They WILL respect me or they will be sitting on the bench.
> 
> I treat my men well, too. When they deserve it.
> 
> Back to romex dispenser discussion!


 I bet your guys will really go the extra mile for you when it's on the line.:no:


----------



## 480sparky

Stub said:


> ............On the other hand, if an employee is producing, we'll be best friends :tt2:



I'll still produce, but we ain't gonna be friends.


----------



## Stub

480sparky said:


> I'll still produce, but we ain't gonna be friends.


You don't know that, you won't know the truth until you make me angry


----------



## Stub

mattsilkwood said:


> I bet your guys will really go the extra mile for you when it's on the line.:no:


They always have. I still keep in touch with a lot of the men who've worked for me in the past, I think they respect the fact that I don't take any **** from the slugs. When the leadership allow the slugs to get away with their tactics, it takes away from the guys who are giving it their all. 

But this is far off topic, if you'd like to delve deeper into my foremaning skills and experience, we should probably do it in a new thread :thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## Bob Badger

Your just angry because everyone calls you stub. :laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150

Stub said:


> They always have. I still keep in touch with a lot of the men who've worked for me in the past, I think they respect the fact that I don't take any **** from the slugs. When the leadership allow the slugs to get away with their tactics, it takes away from the guys who are giving it their all.
> 
> But this is far off topic, if you'd like to delve deeper into my foremaning skills and experience, we should probably do it in a new thread :thumbsup::thumbup:


Are you a union guy by any chance?

~Matt


----------



## Stub

TOOL_5150 said:


> Are you a union guy by any chance?
> 
> ~Matt


Yes. 



The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 8 characters.


----------



## mattsilkwood

Stub said:


> But this is far off topic, if you'd like to delve deeper into my foremaning skills and experience, we should probably do it in a new thread :thumbsup::thumbup:


 Give it 2 or 3 more pages, It will get back on topic, or not. :laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150

Stub said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 8 characters.


It makes sence.. You have that attitude. :thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky

Stub said:


> The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 8 characters.



...........


----------



## Stub

480sparky said:


> ...........


Blow me :thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky

Stub said:


> Blow me :thumbsup::thumbup:


How do I blow a stub?


----------



## Bob Badger

...................................


----------



## thekoolcody

I dont use one, I just unreel what i need and cut a length


----------



## Stub

TOOL_5150 said:


> It makes sence.. You have that attitude. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~Matt


What attitude is that?


----------



## rnr electric

O.K. bear with me i dont have a pic but this is actually the easiest dispenser i have ever used. i designed it (i think)!! get 2 2x4s one about 3' long the other about 2' long and nail them into a "T". wrap romex from bottom to top and back to bottom other side again and staple with 2 staples ea. so as to form a triangle, next take a metal strap found on jobsite and nail it to top of inverted "T" and place a nail through the hole at center of metal strap, bend a hook in nail, hang on scrap piece of romex looped to truss or rafter. sounds complicated but u can build one in 5 min. or less these instuctions suck so i will post a pic for you in a day or so. for the record if you pull from the center of the reel, most residential guys will fire you:thumbup:


----------



## Teaspoon

*wire wheel*



480sparky said:


> Associated Products.


 
I have a couple of the wire wheels that are sold on this site.
They are great!


----------



## cthermond

TOOL_5150 said:


> Carlon WK7203
> 
> Lowes sells them for under $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Matt


I have one of these and it works great. I got it from Lowes for $35 in Jan. of 2010. The only problem is that I can't find it anymore.


----------



## knowshorts

cthermond said:


> I have one of these and it works great. I got it from Lowes for $35 in Jan. of 2010. The only problem is that I can't find it anymore.



Try here http://www.dale-electric.com/products/view/MH8110.


----------



## HARRY304E

knowshorts said:


> Try here http://www.dale-electric.com/products/view/MH8110.



Wow i never saw that one before and one hell of alot cheaper then my Greenlee one that only hooks up to studs..:thumbup:



Thanks..:thumbup:


----------



## knowshorts

No prob. I have mainly used it for MC and have slammed numerous rolls of 12/4 on it and it has held up great for about 5 years now. I have lost the little plastic caps on the legs, but no biggie. I have seen the Carlon one and one from one other manufacture, but I will stick with the one from Dale when mine finally dies.


----------



## Rudeboy

Cool thread. It's funny to see my old truck. Gawd I had a lot of nm, mc, and LFMC on it at the time.


----------



## rnr electric

i have often used a road cone with a loop of wire attached to the top. also take a 3foot 2x4 and a 2 foot 2x4 and make a "T" out of it. run a piece of romex from bottom to top and back to bottom staple secure. it should now look like an upside down T with wire starting at bottom and going to top and ending at bottom other side. find metal strap on jobsite and secure to long end with nail through it, bend hook in nail put wire on and go.. reusable and convenient. we call them wiretrees


----------



## jproffer

> O.K. bear with me i dont have a pic but this is actually the easiest dispenser i have ever used. i designed it (i think)!! get 2 2x4s one about 3' long the other about 2' long and nail them into a "T". wrap romex from bottom to top and back to bottom other side again and staple with 2 staples ea. so as to form a triangle, next take a metal strap found on jobsite and nail it to top of inverted "T" and place a nail through the hole at center of metal strap, bend a hook in nail, hang on scrap piece of romex looped to truss or rafter. sounds complicated but u can build one in 5 min. or less these instuctions suck so i will post a pic for you in a day or so. for the record if you pull from the center of the reel, most residential guys will fire you





> also take a 3foot 2x4 and a 2 foot 2x4 and make a "T" out of it. run a piece of romex from bottom to top and back to bottom staple secure. it should now look like an upside down T with wire starting at bottom and going to top and ending at bottom other side. find metal strap on jobsite and secure to long end with nail through it, bend hook in nail put wire on and go.. reusable and convenient. we call them wiretrees


I believe we were promised pictures almost a year ago :whistling2::whistling2:

:laughing:


----------



## tkb

knowshorts said:


> Try here http://www.dale-electric.com/products/view/MH8110.


This is a Carlon Cable Dispenser.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Rudeboy said:


> Cool thread. It's funny to see my old truck. Gawd I had a lot of nm, mc, and LFMC on it at the time.


 

I like resurrections. This was back when that Bob Badger prick used to hang around here.:laughing:Wonder what ever happened to that guy:whistling2: He really knew his chit but what a jerk


----------



## MDShunk

I've had a lot of dispensers for romex, but never really found one I liked. They're all too bulky or don't perform the way I'd hoped. For MC, I just use the regular green one from Greenlee that probably everyone uses.


----------

